# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Phan thiết – mũi né: Thổi hồn vào cát

## htlaubau

*PHAN THIẾT – MŨI NÉ: THỔI HỒN VÀO CÁT*

Bạn là một cô gái và bạn mê tít những cảnh phim Hàn lãng mạn, với chàng trai và cô gái nắm tay nhau sải bước trên những dãi cát vàng bất tận dưới ánh hoàng hôn, với hai đôi chân trần in dấu bên nhau….và bạn muốn mình là nhân vật chính, cùng với người yêu hoặc ông xã của mình,…đôi trai gái tình cảm nắm tay nhauBạn là một chàng trai và bạn đam mê những con sóng, bạn mong muốn lưu lại những hình ảnh mình phong trần cùng với chiếc cano hoặc ván trượt, hay lãng du bên cạnh một con diều trên nền cát vàng biển xanh,….nếu bạn là con người của biểnBạn là một người đang căng thẳng với công việc, bạn cần một kì nghỉ với gia đình để tìm lấy chút bình yên và tái tạo sức lao động,…Bạn là một người sắp kết hôn và bạn cần kế hoạch cho tuần trăng mật lãng mạn, ghi dấu ấn cho sự kiện quan trọng nhất cuộc đời,…có kế hoạch kết hônDù bạn là ai, và bạn muốn điều gì trên đây, hãy đến với Phan Thiết – Mũi Né, nơi đây sẽ làm bạn cảm thấy hài lòng.
Mũi Né là một điểm du lịch khá thu hút trong thời gian gần đây, cách thành phố Phan Thiết khoảng 22km.
Với những đồi cát mênh mông đầy mơ mộng và hàng dừa lặng lẽ uốn quanh bờ biển, Mũi Né – Phan Thiết trở thành một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Đông Nam Á.đồi cát thơ mọng, đầy nắng gióKhông phải không có lý do mà Mũi Né hấp dẫn trong mắt khách du lịch đến thế, dù bạn là ai thì bạn cũng sẽ thích mê cái không khí nơi đây, bình yên và đầy mơ mộng.
Vùng đất đầy nắng và gió này tưởng như khắc nghiệt, nhưng nắng gió vô hình chung lại tạo nên cái vẻ đẹp mặn mà của vùng biển nơi đây. Những đồi cát trắng, những hàng dưa xanh và biển nước mênh mông, quá thơ mộng cho tình yêu thêm chấp cánh, quá bình yên cho những tâm hồn nặng trĩu….
Những cơn gió lộng trên đất liền mang theo vị mặn biển khơi, như cuốn bay đi bao lo toan của con người khi đặt chân đến đây.
Mũi Né – Phan Thiết ngoài vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên, nơi đây còn có những dãy resort sang trọng ngay trên bãi biển, đảm bảo cho kì nghỉ của bạn tuyệt vời nhất.biển đẹp một màu xanh ngátNơi đây còn có những trò chơi vô cùng thú vị, tạo điều kiện cho bạn hòa mình vào cát, vào nước, vào biển trời bao la….
Chỉ có ở đây, bạn mới có thể bước đi trên đôi chân trần, lặng nghe những hạt cát mịn màng dưới lòng bàn chân…
Chỉ có ở đây, bạn mới có thể nằm lăn quay đối mặt với trời trên nền cát mà không sợ bất cứ sự chú ý nào…
Và chỉ có ở đây, bạn mới có thể rủ bỏ mọi nổi niềm, để nó bị sóng cuốn đi như bao hạt cát nhỏ….Mời bạn đặt tour du lịch Phan Thiết giá tốt của chúng tôi để đến với khu chợ Âm Phủ*Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé*
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Q. Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM
ĐT: (08) 3840 5160 – 3840 5161 – 3514 4132
Hotline: 0919 100 864
Website: www.dulichbennghe.vn

----------


## thaithuy5992

để lại dấu chân trên cát... :cuoi1: , viết trên cát cũng hay

----------

